# Posing for the camera



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

Baxter posing for the camera.... Such a silly boy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Baxter is one handsome boy puppy!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How sweet more pictures please!


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

*Bax*



gelbergirl said:


> Baxter is one handsome boy puppy!


Thank you!


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

*Bax at 1 day old*



Suzi said:


> How sweet more pictures please!


 Bax was firstborn and he came out rear-end first doing "jazz paws." Lol he truly is such a character. He was one of my favorites out of the litter.


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

*Baxter @ 5 months*



Suzi said:


> How sweet more pictures please!


Imagine my surprise when his family dropped him off for me to babysit while they went on a vacation when voila look at him!!!!!! Gigantor! (At least for a Havanese, 14lbs.)


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

*Maddie*



Suzi said:


> How sweet more pictures please!


What a beauty! I just want melt!


----------

